# A3 or S3 Lower Stress Bar.



## kbeeme (Nov 11, 2004)

I've been looking at a TT lower front stress bar for my VW R32 and noticed that the S3 since its based off the same platform may have a OEM lower front stress bar? Does anyone know, is there a part number for this and would it fit the TT and the R32?


----------



## James_A3T (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: A3 or S3 Lower Stress Bar. (kbeeme)*

Not sure if the TT one will fit.
But here is the part number for the S3 one.
8N0 199 403B Brace 
Here the part numbers for the bolts etc
N 104 679 01 Bolt x 2 
N 904 773 01 Washer x 2 
N 909 147 01 Insert Nut x 2


----------

